
TechCrunch TV - PG, Harj backstage interview - Kavan
http://www.techcrunch.tv/show/new-and-featured/F5OG1zMjoYW4lEVcu6k_wDX2EUaPO6si
======
joshmlewis
If you didn't watch the office hours I would recommend watching that first as
it provides a ton more context to this video.

------
joshuamerrill
Funny. It was so patently obvious that PG was holding back on a couple of the
startups today. One was positioning itself as "Google Maps but better." PG
recommended the company focus on something Google wasn't doing well, so that
"...at least then [they'd] be hanging on the cliff by a finger, rather than in
free fall."

------
count
'Oh, so you dont suck, thats a great feature to have'

I love that quote.

------
dmix
Is PG wearing two collared shirts at the same time?

/offtopic

